# Info on cavapoo puppies



## joneschris1984 (Mar 9, 2013)

My wife is desperate to get a cavapoo puppy but we are both out most days from 7:30am until 6:30pm. Does anyone know enough about cavapoos and whether it would be ok to leave one at home with food drink and any other necessities for this time?

A couple of days a week her dad will probably come over and walk the cavapoo during the day but its more the days he wouldn't be walking it that I'm concerned about.

I'd love to get her a dog soon but not if its not safe and fair for the dog 

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

It wouldn't be fair to leave an adult dog alone that long, never mind a puppy!
Unfortunately it doesn't seem like it would be the right thing to do in your current situation.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

joneschris1984 said:


> My wife is desperate to get a cavapoo puppy but we are both out most days from 7:30am until 6:30pm. Does anyone know enough about cavapoos and whether it would be ok to leave one at home with food drink and any other necessities for this time?
> 
> A couple of days a week her dad will probably come over and walk the cavapoo during the day but its more the days he wouldn't be walking it that I'm concerned about.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that 11 hours completely alone is far too long for even an adult dog. For a puppy I would go as far as to say it would be abusive. Puppies need constant attention, socialisation and training. They are babies and should not be left alone for any real time at all.

If you could afford doggy daycare, or a dog walker to come in multiple times a day over the 11 hours, then rescuing an adult dog might be possible, but it would involve a lot of work and commitment on your part.

It's such a shame when your wife would love a dog so much, but your currently working situation just isn't suitable for a puppy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

joneschris1984 said:


> My wife is desperate to get a cavapoo puppy but we are both out most days from 7:30am until 6:30pm. Does anyone know enough about cavapoos and whether it would be ok to leave one at home with food drink and any other necessities for this time?
> 
> A couple of days a week her dad will probably come over and walk the cavapoo during the day but its more the days he wouldn't be walking it that I'm concerned about.
> 
> ...


11 hours would be a huge ask on an adult dog. A young pup needs constant care and attention, like toilet training, habituation, socialisation and general training and most important of all company. Any dog but especially a pup would be come bored, lonely and probably vocal. Even with a walk on certain days and baring in mind pups cant even go out until fully vaccinated which is a few weeks, even if her dad came in for an hour its still 10 hours on its own.
Dont forget too the dogs park cocker spaniel a working high energy breed.

It could lead to all sorts of problems, getting the dog toilet trained and clean, behaviour problems like separation anxiety, nusiance barking, and other problems due to lack of company socialisation and training.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cavaliers and Toy or Minature poodles are companion dogs and have been bred for generations to crave the company of people, I wouldn't recommend either breeds or cross of these breeds for someone who will be out most of the day.
Working full time and having a dog can work (I do it  ) However - and this is a big HOWEVER -
A puppy would need someone there full time for at least the 1st few weeks then gradual increase in the time they are left until they are used to being left alone.
A puppy will need to be toilet trained, which involves taking pup outside at least every hour during the day until they learn and are old enough to hold any longer. 
A puppy needs to be fed 4 times a day
A puppy needs to be socialised, loved and trained
Even an adult dog would need some company during the day and at least a toilet break.
An adult dog would need to be walked before work and after work every single day no matter how bad the weather and there will be no lie ins or going straight out after work.

It works for me because I have a busy house hold, I walk my dogs every morning at 7am, my teenagers walk them at 3.30pm and I walk them again at 8pm.
When they were puppies I took 2 weeks off work, my husband took 3 weeks off work straight after me and then the kids were home for school holidays - I was then able to come home for an extended lunch for another 6 months and a normal lunch hour for the following 6 months and I employed a dog walker to break up the morning and afternoon until the dogs were old enough to be left longer.

On top of that I attended puppy classes and socialisation groups one evening a week and on Saturday mornings.


----------



## joneschris1984 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies - I thought that was the case and wouldnt even consider it now based on your views and guidance. I guess she will have to wait until I earn enough for her to be a house wife ha!

Thanks!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

joneschris1984 said:


> Thanks for all the replies - I thought that was the case and wouldnt even consider it now based on your views and guidance. I guess she will have to wait until I earn enough for her to be a house wife ha!
> 
> Thanks!


Or do what I did an wait until we had kids and the were old enough to help out


----------



## joneschris1984 (Mar 9, 2013)

Now I like the sound of that idea ha!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Other people have supplied good info, but just to say as a cavapoo owner, they love to be with people...mine is a velcro dog


----------

